# Prewar Simplex Servi cycle $2500 obo in Stockton



## kreika

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/mcy/d/1940-simplex-servicycle/6385931215.html




@JAF/CO  not sure if this your cup of tea but it sure looks cool!


----------



## tripple3

*1940 simplex servicycle - $2500 (Stockton)  *
fuel: gas 
transmission: manual 
Very rare prewar bike
Motor is free awesome compression
Missing only the air filter and taillight
I left the servi cycle in as found condition replacing only the tubes and tires. Can't mess with this perfect patina.
The simplex is rare much more rare then a Cushman Vespa or Lambretta. This one is a very early 1940 model. It is not much bigger then a Schwinn bicycle but is a real motorcycle not like a whizzer.
I'm open to offers on this killer motorcycle. 
Mike (209)993-5305

Indian panhead shovelhead knucklehead knuck pan shovel scout flathead xr750 flatty flat head 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
Craigs List Archived


----------



## bricycle

It's my cup of tea, but my cups broke!


----------



## fordmike65

@Boris


----------



## Boris

Looks good, fair price. Hard to find these with a motor.


----------



## Boris

Plus it has a front brake. A lot of these didn't come equipped with one.


----------



## Bikermaniac

Wow, nice bike.


----------



## mrg

?, didn't know they made prewar?, they look great but are gutless, rode one a Whizz-in ride and couldn't keep up with the Whizzers!


----------



## island schwinn

kreika said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/mcy/d/1940-simplex-servicycle/6385931215.html
> View attachment 709141
> @JAF/CO  not sure if this your cup of tea but it sure looks cool!



This is being sold by JAF/CO's tenant in front of his shop.Mike from Klassic Cycles.


----------



## Chris Kennedy

I see your ad is still up! I am interested in coming to see your Simplex!  Any days better then others?

Thanks,
Chris Kennedy



kreika said:


> https://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/mcy/d/1940-simplex-servicycle/6385931215.html
> View attachment 709141
> @JAF/CO  not sure if this your cup of tea but it sure looks cool!


----------



## fordmike65

Chris Kennedy said:


> I see your ad is still up! I am interested in coming to see your Simplex!  Any days better then others?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris Kennedy



Not an ad, but a link to someone else's CL ad which has been taken down. My guess is it's sold.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Boris said:


> Looks good, fair price. Hard to find these with a motor.



I would like to find one without the engine and electrify it. This motor will get you to 55mph.


----------



## Chris Kennedy

fordmike65 said:


> Not an ad, but a link to someone else's CL ad which has been taken down. My guess is it's sold.





That's too bad! I saw it and assumed it was for sale.
Thanks for the response!


----------



## Chris Kennedy

Chris Kennedy said:


> That's too bad! I saw it and assumed it was for sale.
> Thanks for the response!



Yeah, obviously so did I! In fact, I found it when I googled Simplex Servi Cycle for sale. I am still looking with $$ in hand for the right bike! Thanks!


----------

